# East Cape



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Erik schmitt said:


> Im looking for an East Cape Skiff (preferably <2018) I cannot post on the for sale forum because I don't have 20 posts so thought I would try Here.
> Thanks


Almost there!


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

Where are you located? I’m also looking for a skiff around the Houston area, though open to more than just East cape


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

I got an East Cape for sale. 2019 EVOx. See the for sale section.


----------



## 19Mako79 (Mar 1, 2021)

__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## Erik schmitt (Aug 19, 2019)

jesseflyangler said:


> I got an East Cape for sale. 2019 EVOx. See the for sale section.


Pretty boat, but im trying to stay at or below 40K


----------

